# Moving at last



## david123 (19 Dec 2014)

Finaly exchanged contracts on our house and will be heading of to Devon on the 5th Jan. we will be living in our caravan and house hunting from there. The area we are looking at is approximately, within a 15 mile radius of Exeter, it is an area that we know reasonably well, and are looking forward to it.
Let's just hope we have reasonable weather.


----------



## gregmcateer (19 Dec 2014)

Good luck with the search, Dave - Should be fun!


----------



## david123 (19 Dec 2014)

Thanks Greg. 

We are looking forward to it. First time in my life everything we own is sitting in storage and in the bank. Gives us a sense of freedom.. No forward chain and no need for a mortgage, should give us a good bargening advantage buying the new house.


----------



## Glynne (19 Dec 2014)

You probably heard the phrase "I know where you live" once too often!
Genuinely chuffed you've managed to sell it this time and so you can have a relaxing Xmas and start the hunt in earnest in the new year.
All the best to you and Caroline and I'll cathc up with you soon.
Glynne


----------



## david123 (19 Dec 2014)

Cheers mate
Guess you are back home. Hope you had a good course, will ring you


----------



## blackrodd (19 Dec 2014)

Hello, david123, welcome to sunny Devon (when you get here!)
May I suggest that you keep away from Axminster area as you may well end up with a small house and a very large workshop! Regards and seasons greetings to you and Mrs 123, Rodders


----------



## david123 (19 Dec 2014)

Lol
Best advice yet. I just wish they would close down their internet site as well, pictures and bargains help keep me poor.

Hope you and yours have a great Christmas to


----------



## dc_ni (19 Dec 2014)

Congrats on finally selling, packing a house for a storage is a PITA, its amazing just how much junk we manage to accumulate


----------



## Baldhead (19 Dec 2014)

Congratulations on selling your house, why not

1. Buy some land in or near to Axminster
2. Build a nice big workshop (Steve Maskery can give you loads of info)
3. Build a new 'wing' on the caravan to keep the misses happy
4. Don't tell your wife I put you up to it! 

Seriously, all the best with the house hunting, Devons a lovely part of the country, not as nice as Northumberland mind you, but a whole lot warmer!!!!  

Baldhead


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Dec 2014)

Hi David
Congratulations and good luck in your search.
Remember, a house is not a home unless it has a workshop...

S


----------



## Charlie Woody (19 Dec 2014)

We moved to Devon from Hertfordshire about 7 years ago. We lived in a flat for 6 months whilst house hunting. It allowed us to get to see properties that hadn't appeared on the internet never mind the papers as once or twice a week I would visit every agent in town to see if anything new was coming on. Nearly every staff member knew me, that I was a cash buyer, and it paid off as where I am now never reached the papers and only appeared online as under offer.

I'm a bit further out from Exeter than your search area - near Okehampton - but PM me if you think I can help.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (19 Dec 2014)

Best of luck. We have a family friend who works in the met office since they moved from Bracknell to Exeter and I really like that area myself. Fabulous little coves with interesting pubs and walks....and of course a short drive to Axy


----------



## Woodchips2 (19 Dec 2014)

Hi Dave
Pleased it's actually happened and look forward to seeing when when you're down this way. Weather has been lovely today and I've even been doing some woodwork outside (only because I couldn't be bothered to get the car out of the garage!)
Regards Keith


----------



## david123 (20 Dec 2014)

Thanks for all your good wishes and offers of help,advice,and general banter about the workshop. I have done a deal with Caroline, I get a workshop and she gets a greenhouse. Balance restored.
Looking forward to moving on.


----------



## RogerM (20 Dec 2014)

Good luck David. We've lived in the South Hams near Yealmpton for the last 25 years and whats not to like? Love the coast, mild winters and when the rest of the country is oppressively hot, the sea breeze kicks in and it's really comfortable.


----------



## david123 (20 Dec 2014)

Over the years we have sailed down the south coast, but usually have stayed in and around ports we have sailed into. Last year we bought a caravan and spent a fair bit of time touring inland Devon and Somerset (mainly by bike) and loved it.When we finaly retired the kids had a pow wow and decided that we no longer needed to live where we are now and should move closer to them. Devon is about midway from both of them, it was an easy decision make.

Very excited about the move


----------



## Baldhead (20 Dec 2014)

david123":1z00xda1 said:


> Thanks for all your good wishes and offers of help,advice,and general banter about the workshop. I have done a deal with Caroline, I get a workshop and she gets a greenhouse. Balance restored.
> Looking forward to moving on.


That seems very fair to me, you get your workshop and then make Caroilne her greenhouse, everyone's a winner.

Baldhead


----------



## david123 (20 Dec 2014)

Lol
I like your thinking


----------



## Jonzjob (20 Dec 2014)

Congrats from me too Dave. When we moved over here 10 years back we sold up in Stroud and we had a rented house just outside Carcassonne after a lot of looking around France for the area we liked best. We had a casual look around at houses and a more detailed check of the area and after 5 mnths we found what we wanted. 3 months for the buy to go through and we have been here for 10 years come the end of next March!!

It's a lovely feeling being homeless like that init!! Good luck with your search mate! =D> =D> 

Nearly forgot, we even found a place with a workshop and if/when I get too hot in the summer a swimming pool to cool off in 8) 8) Full approval from SWMBO too. I think she thought it a good idea so that I would give her some peace :?


----------



## david123 (21 Dec 2014)

Thanks for that John
I am glad you fount your Shangri-La. We are in a fortunate position that we love where we are, the people who are moving in after us are delightful,but the kids are important to us. We now have a golden opportunity to move to a county that we love, and the time and opportunity to find (hopefully) another beautiful house and neighbourhood to settle into. More importantly, I will be certainly be looking for a garden big enough to house a workshop and, a decent sized veg plot and greenhouse. Oh the joy's of retirement.

Looking forward to the journey.


----------



## Hemsby (21 Dec 2014)

david123":3ve04iwh said:


> Thanks Greg.
> 
> We are looking forward to it. First time in my life everything we own is sitting in storage and in the bank. Gives us a sense of freedom.. No forward chain and no need for a mortgage, should give us a good bargening advantage buying the new house.



Lived for 30 years in Andover Hampshire but decided to quite the Southern rat race & traffic so did the same in 1990, sold the house & business, furniture in storage, hitched up the caravan and spent 6 months touring the country from Cornwall to Scotland looking for a house & another business not a bill in sight other than petrol & site fees.

At that time the interest rates were very high, we were getting more income than we were spending, =D> those were the days. My wife was all for continuing like that but I got cold feet thinking the house price inflation would beat us if we did so we gave up bought a house & business and got back to normal #-o .

Wish you well (could have picked better weather in a caravan)


----------



## david123 (22 Dec 2014)

Thanks for sharing your story hemsby.
Sounds like you enjoyed yourself.
Up to our necks in boxes, we are looking forward to moving out and starting our new life. We are keeping our fingers crossed that it will stay mild, at least untill we get there and have set up.I understand what you're saying about the interest rates, for us it's the opposite our savings are bringing Next to nothing, but that's life


----------



## david123 (12 Jan 2015)

Well we are here and looking for houses.
Got here last Tuesday set up the caravan and have contacted all the estate agents in the area and looked at one or two houses that didn't match our criteria (estate agent insisted that we would fall in love with them once we viewed them.....wrong). The hunt continues, as the weather declines.


----------



## Jonzjob (12 Jan 2015)

Dave, as I always used to tell my children 'patience is a virtue, possess it or else!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Good luck!!


----------



## david123 (12 Jan 2015)

Thanks Jon
We need patience in this weather. The house will find us in the end no doubt.


----------



## david123 (16 Jan 2015)

Jus an update.
We have had an offer accepted on a house in Kennford in Devon, just about 4 miles from Exeter City center. Now all be have to do is wait for the survey results to come in, it is being done next week and if all is well (as there is no chain) we are being told that completion could be in as little as 5 weeks time assuming that the searches are not held up and come out satisfactorily.
No proper workshop with the property but it does have a 12 by 9 foot shed and room to build one if needed. So it's now just sit tight and wait.
As Jon said, Patience.


----------



## RogerM (16 Jan 2015)

Strewth! That happened quickly. When we moved down to Devon in 1989 it took nearly a year to find what we wanted. Fingers crossed that it all goes well for you.


----------



## david123 (16 Jan 2015)

Thanks Roger
We have been viewing quite a lot of properties over the last 10 days traveling all over Devon. It was one of those things love at first sight. Our last house took us an age to find, but when we walked in the door, we knew it was right, and so it proved to be for the last 14 years. Let's hope that this one turns out the same way.


----------



## Charlie Woody (16 Jan 2015)

Dave
I have just sent a PM.


----------



## Glynne (16 Jan 2015)

I hope you're started to plan the house warming party or is it going to be one of those were we have to dig the workshop foundations first?
Thanks for the email, the house looks really nice and we'll try not to lower the value when we visit.
Regards to the boss and we'll speak soon (I was trying out my new Richard Kell no.1 jig when you called).
Glynne


----------



## david123 (16 Jan 2015)

That's a good idea Glynne, like the idea of beer for work. We will look forward to seeing you both soon, perhaps you could come late at night and we will let you in the back door.


----------



## Mark A (16 Jan 2015)

That was bloody quick! 

Out of curiosity, how strict were your criteria for a house?


----------



## david123 (17 Jan 2015)

The house had to have a minimum of 3 double bedrooms, a garage,a garden big enough to grow vegeatables in and have a none overlooked lounging area,a place to park the caravan and car, a workshop or space for one, a greenhouse or space for one,and must be detached, close to Exeter, but not in the city.
The one we are hoping to buy has all that (I say hoping, but until the survey and searches are done,it is not a done deal).
We are spending the kids inheritance to achieve this. Not doubt they will sell it when we are gone and buy high end sports cars......and good luck to them to.


----------



## RogerM (17 Jan 2015)

david123":2h0iccdt said:


> We are spending the kids inheritance to achieve this.



No you're not. You're just moving funds around the balance sheet from one asset class to another - and arguably one that is a better long term investment than cash. Their inheritance is intact.


----------



## Mark A (17 Jan 2015)

david123":15o72umr said:


> The house had to have a minimum of 3 double bedrooms, a garage,a garden big enough to grow vegeatables in and have a none overlooked lounging area,a place to park the caravan and car, a workshop or space for one, a greenhouse or space for one,and must be detached, close to Exeter, but not in the city.
> The one we are hoping to buy has all that (I say hoping, but until the survey and searches are done,it is not a done deal).
> We are spending the kids inheritance to achieve this. Not doubt they will sell it when we are gone and buy high end sports cars......and good luck to them to.



We want a detached house with 3+ bedrooms, garden, off-road parking and in a rural/semi-rural location. And not for a ludicrous price. There are houses round here which meet some of our criteria, but very few which have it all. 

Anyway... hope the sale goes well for you!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jan 2015)

I like it when people move to Devon. It means there are fewer to move to Cornwall. I've been to one of my local hostelries this afternoon, and I heard two Cornish accents and about ten Essex/mockney.

(no disrespect whatsoever to anyone in particular  )


----------



## david123 (17 Jan 2015)

RogerM
I was just kidding about spending their inheritance lol and you are quite right it will be a better investment in bricks and mortar 

MarkA
We where just lucky we where in the right place at the right time (if it all goes well) I wish you luck in your search mate.


----------



## Wildman (17 Jan 2015)

there seem to be a lot of members in Devon, I wonder why, hee hee


----------



## devonwoody (18 Jan 2015)

Wildman":1eyt381b said:


> there seem to be a lot of members in Devon, I wonder why, hee hee




I retired her 45 years ago, honest. still the same road as well.


----------



## david123 (20 Feb 2015)

Exchanged contracts yesterday after a few hiccups, and should be moving in next Friday. Been lucky with the weather while living in the caravan, but will be glad to move in to our new home in Kennford


----------



## whiskywill (20 Feb 2015)

Mark A":350xs4js said:


> david123":350xs4js said:
> 
> 
> > We want a detached house with 3+ bedrooms, garden, off-road parking and in a rural/semi-rural location. And not for a ludicrous price. There are houses round here which meet some of our criteria, but very few which have it all.



Depends what you call a ludicrous price. I know of a detached house with 4/5 bedrooms, garden, off-road parking for about 5 cars and in a rural/semi-rural location and it has a workshop, on sale for £255,000. The only downside is its next door (by about 30 metres) to me. :mrgreen: 


p.s. Google maps (or Earth) postcode CF39 8TE lands right on top of it..


----------



## david123 (20 Feb 2015)

Thanks for that, but we are now sorted.
Looking forwards to sorting out my tools, amazing how you miss them when you can't get at them....


----------



## blackrodd (20 Feb 2015)

Congratulations david 123, and mrs 123, I'm glad that you have found you're Ideal devonshire home.
I had a similar shopping list for our place here but it took some time to find.
You will no doubt both be busy for a while getting organised and ship shape.
Have you organised the first trip to Axminster yet?
Regards Rodders


----------



## david123 (20 Feb 2015)

Hi Rodders
We where lucky to find the place as quickly as we did, and fortunately the people that where selling had bought a barn in a large chunk of land that they are in the process of doing up and needed to move quickly. So it has worked out ok for us as we had money in the bank from the sale of our old house.

Looking forward to a trip to Axminster, but it will have to be put on hold for a while untill the house is sorted out, something to look forward to.


----------



## Charlie Woody (20 Feb 2015)

Dave
Delighted to hear you have exchanged ! Hope the move goes smoothly.

Another place to visit is Yandles Spring Show.


----------



## Mark A (21 Feb 2015)

whiskywill":mevak7q6 said:


> Mark A":mevak7q6 said:
> 
> 
> > david123":mevak7q6 said:
> ...



A house as you described would be valued _considerably _more than that. 

I can't figure out the estate agent's logic regarding valuations, because every property we've seen is between £50,000 and £150,000 overvalued. Yes, we can offer a realistic price, but who would accept a hundred grand less if they've just been told by the so-called "expert" their house is worth so much more?

As property is so overvalued, the market in the areas we would like to move to is almost stagnant - only the people who are willing to negotiate a drastically lowered price actually sell. How the agents make money I don't know, because nothing is moving.


An analogy I've used to describe the agent's valuations:

Imagine two houses. Both have three bedrooms, two reception rooms, off-road parking and a reasonably sized garden. One has just been renovated throughout to a very high standard. Valued at £325,000. The other house is an absolute wreck. Valued at £309,950. 

Even if the second house could be bought for £290,000, it would be impossible to bring it up the same standard as the neighbour's, pay stamp duty AND see any return at the end of it all. A realistic price would be around £250,000, but no-one would accept that...

It's driving me nuts :x 
Mark


----------



## devonwoody (21 Feb 2015)

Beware newcomers to S.Devon, the traffic is different after Easter, you might need to stay indoors Thursday evening to Monday morning.

Welcome to Devon.


----------



## david123 (21 Feb 2015)

Hi Charlie
Went there last year, and will be going again, great day out perhaps we will be able to meet up.


----------



## david123 (21 Feb 2015)

thanks DW we will be stocking up with all the essentials for long siege.Fortunately we are only half a mile from the A38 so should be able to escape in the middle of the night should the need arise.
Agree with all the above about house prices, at the end of the day they are only worth what the market is prepared to pay.


----------



## blackrodd (21 Feb 2015)

Mrs Rodders, the first. She was an estate agent and said that the reason for the higher initial price was just to get the seller with the agency.
Most people like to think their house is a bit special and always worth more than the neighbours.
As david said, The house, as most other stuff, is only worth what ever someone will pay!
Rodders


----------



## Mark A (21 Feb 2015)

blackrodd":2do0t2q1 said:


> Mrs Rodders, the first. She was an estate agent and said that the reason for the higher initial price was just to get the seller with the agency.
> Most people like to think their house is a bit special and always worth more than the neighbours.
> As david said, The house, as most other stuff, is only worth what ever someone will pay!
> Rodders


Yeah, but nothing is selling. One agent is notorious for overvaluing properties, and because of this has sold only one house in 18 months. Still, he and another agent (almost as bad) get most of the work.


----------



## Charlie Woody (22 Feb 2015)

david123":sq6oyuit said:


> Hi Charlie
> Went there last year, and will be going again, great day out perhaps we will be able to meet up.



David that sounds like a plan! Unfortunately unsure if I'll be able to go as my wife went to hospital for surgery & there just seems to be one complication after another.


----------



## david123 (22 Feb 2015)

Sorry to hear that Charlie. Wish her well and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## david123 (10 Aug 2015)

Well, we have been moved in for about 5 months now and are loving it here, kids think it's wonderful to, and are happy to only have an hour and half journey to get to us,as apposed to the 5 and 6 hours they had to travel to our old house.
We have been working on the house more or less none stop since moving in, but can now relax a bit as most of the time consuming jobs have been completed. The natives are friendly and we love the village

Thank you for all your comments, advice and good wishes during our journey.
If you are passing through or fancy a meet up, just drop me a PM


----------



## blackrodd (10 Aug 2015)

I lived and worked just outside Exeter years ago.
If you're into surplus stuff, Bakers yard Alphington, used to have a selection of workshop related stuff. 
Auctions at Okehampton street, St Thomas, for allsorts, including furniture, etc, it Was one of the better places.
I bought a complete crockery set,1920s Flora Dora, as used in Upstairs, downstairs, 
Furnished our place with quite a bit from there.
Regards Rodders


----------



## david123 (10 Aug 2015)

Thanks for that Rodders not been to bakers yard, but as it is just around the corner I will pop down there


----------

